# Lightroom SDK?



## PhotoArtKC (Apr 23, 2009)

I've had the idea of building a plug-in for Lightroom but have not seen a developer SDK available anywhere online? Or is it even possible to build a module for Lightroom at this point? :?


----------



## johnbeardy (Apr 23, 2009)

Here you go

John


----------



## DonRicklin (Apr 23, 2009)

How long have you been using LR. Jeffrey Friedl is the 'King' of LR Plugins and has numerous ones at Jeffrey’s Lightroom Goodies (Plugins and Tools).

Don


----------



## truneaux (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi all,

is there a SDK for MAC users as well ? I'm currently evaluating LR on MacOsX 1'.6.4 and would like to use the SDK to build a plugin for uploading pictures to an gallery2 installation on a linux box. 

I could only find the download for SDK on WIN.

Regards, Chris


----------



## johnbeardy (Sep 6, 2010)

That may just be an error on the web page. The SDK is for both Mac and Windows.


----------



## truneaux (Sep 6, 2010)

thx for the quick answer. the filename is indeed misleading.

regards, chris


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm not sure what version of Lightroom or Gallery you are using; so I did some googling 

Lightroom to Gallery Export Plugin: (for version *1.2* of lightroom)
http://gallery.menalto.com/node/71782 

Lightroom to Gallery Export Plugin (I see reports that it works for version *2.5* of lightroom)
http://sourceforge.net/projects/lr-to-gallery/

Lightroom to Gallery Export Plugin: (for version *3* of lightroom and version Gallery 3, _but not the latest RC2_!)
http://felix.nesciens.net/?p=123

Hope you can do something with the links

Jeroen / Amersfoort / The Netherlands


----------

